# 3rd cycle coming up in March Test 600x vs D anabol 25



## Boomer182 (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anyone used either of these? They both claim basically the same thing, you will get bigger. Thoughts opinions, waste of money etc. TIA


http://www.buysteroids.com/


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if I understand what your question is?


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 24, 2012)

I had great results of 17lbs increased on Super DMZ, but I am wanting to get even bigger still. Will either of these help me achieve that?


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 24, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 24, 2012)

Bro I am so confused on what your asking. Are you asking about dosage, cycle set up, using both compounds?  What is your stats bro?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 24, 2012)

What's your question? Testosterone and dbol are both popular AAS, have you ever cycled injectables before? As long as they're not fake then yes they will work to help you gain muscle/weight, as long as you're eating/training properly of course. Any steroid can put weight on you if you eat enough and train hard enough. If you want details on how to layout a test cycle then we'll be glad to help but it's really unclear what exactly you want to know?


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 24, 2012)

The two compounds he is asking about are fakes. So no i would not run either of those. If you had success with dmz why dont you try methadrol.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol didn't even click the link but yes they look fake. I wouldn't buy anything from that site. As for dianabol (methandrostenolone) and testosterone, they're both very good at what they do. The products on that site though are just herbal placebos, don't waste your money.


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> The two compounds he is asking about are fakes. So no i would not run either of those. If you had success with dmz why dont you try methadrol.



Solid advice right here!

Maybe hit up the sponsor section and look around, alot of good info there too!


----------



## Deity (Jan 25, 2012)

Both of those products basicly contain less shit than a shot of 5 hour energy. You'd be better off going and buying a god damn energy drink. That site tricks people the owners make proffit off of the uninformed public. If you want to try something legal that works try Super DMZ or METHADROL EXTREME. Both of which are sold here on the store section of the site. And I might add are EXTREMLY effective.


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yall answered my question, I just my buddy had seen this before ordering. Can some one pm I have a question about where to buy.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)

Boomer182 said:


> Yall answered my question, I just my buddy had seen this before ordering. Can some one pm I have a question about where to buy.



Bro, no one can tel you from where to buy. Look in the sponsor sections and make an informed decision yourself.


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 25, 2012)

That is what I did. I hope I made a good choice.


----------

